# Good breeders?



## OregonPoo (Mar 21, 2018)

Maybe check with 5 Star Poodles in California.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Ociex said:


> Hi, looking for a solid black male standard poodle puppy that’s available by the end of the summer. I’m in AZ but able to fly anywhere (prefer west coast though). Wanting to do AKC or UKC confirmation aswell as a verity of other dog sports. Parents must be AKC champions and be health tested. Puppies must be docked and have dew claws removed. Puppies must also be started on potty training. Anyone know of a breeder that fits my requirements?


If you are looking for a puppy for conformation, you probably also should be looking for a mentor to help you be successful and to be part of a support system in the world of conformation. Quality breeders don't let their conformation potential puppies go to just anyone. You're best to be looking for a relationship with the breeder.


----------



## OregonPoo (Mar 21, 2018)

Skylar said:


> If you are looking for a puppy for conformation, you probably also should be looking for a mentor to help you be successful and to be part of a support system in the world of conformation. Quality breeders don't let their conformation potential puppies go to just anyone. You're best to be looking for a relationship with the breeder.


Agree!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Exactly precisely what Skylar said 🌻😊. Approach breeders to learn how you might come to qualify for a show prospect puppy. Sometimes that may be the second puppy, rather than the first. I've noticed that before, especially for someone new to a breed.

Also consider perhaps that as a (generally) handler breed, approaching a Poodle handler with your goal could be a thought. That may be a handler/breeder, on the lines of a Betty Brown or Sharon Svoboda, for example, if you're serious about campaigning a Poodle and have the means to send him/her out with a pro. If you are thinking about owner handling, reach out to your local Poodle or multi-breed club to start meeting people, find handling classes, and get to know others in the fancy. Joining in with the local breed club is rewarding regardless, and provides opportunities to serve 😊.

Poodle Forum has great guidance on finding wonderful breeders. To also find a show prospect, you may find getting involved in the breed could help. hth


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Ociex said:


> Hi, looking for a solid black male standard poodle puppy that’s available by the end of the summer. I’m in AZ but able to fly anywhere (prefer west coast though). Wanting to do AKC or UKC confirmation aswell as a verity of other dog sports. Parents must be AKC champions and be health tested. Puppies must be docked and have dew claws removed. Puppies must also be started on potty training. Anyone know of a breeder that fits my requirements?


I maintain a list of recommended breeders in the Southwest. If you would like a copy, email me at [email protected]. The list does not have every good breeder on it, but it at least gives you a place to start.


----------

